# PSA MAC Masterclass in London



## labelslut (Oct 26, 2005)

The Daily Telegraph with MAC and the Royal Opera House will be having a MAC Masterclass on Thurs Nov 3rd at the Clore Studio at the Royal Opera House from 7.30 to 10.30. To book call 020 7304 4003 and quote 'Daily Telegraph Offer'-tix cost £50.

Btw, I do not work for any of those companies and this post is definitely for a public announcement only!


----------



## user4 (Oct 26, 2005)

Wish I was in London


----------



## Sarah (Oct 26, 2005)

Brilliant 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thanks for posting about it.


----------



## caffn8me (Oct 26, 2005)

Further details can be found online here


----------



## Bubbles12_98 (Oct 26, 2005)

How come there are never any classes in the US 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 or never any classes in San Antonio, Tx atleast


----------



## caffn8me (Oct 26, 2005)

There are loads of M·A·C masterclasses in the USA but you need to be a M·A·C PRO member to attend them.  There's a class on Spring/Summer 2006 Runway Trends in Dallas on 6th November which is the next event anywhere near you.  You can always get to a M·A·C store and have a makeover/lesson too


----------



## Monique0a (Oct 27, 2005)

Actually, they will let anyone attend them to my knowledge.  I have attended several at several different locations in my area and I was never asked whether I was a pro member.  As a matter of a fact, the last one I attended, I took my daughter as a birthday present (at her request), my mother went as well although she didn't sign up, she hung around for most of it, she had something else to do in the area, anyway, it was on Dragon Theatre...I wasn't aware of what that term meant.  They showed us how to successful change the face of a man to look (dramatically) like a female...my mother was thrilled...yes she was....she refuses to go near a MAC store again with me...*grin*.


----------

